# Laptop (W8.1) runs slow after some time of use



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello,

I have a relatively new laptop (3 months old Lenovo Thinkpad Edge e540 Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E540, Core i5-4200M, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (20C60045GE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich) and I have this very strange problem since a few days. My laptop works just fine after rebooting for about 2-3 hours, then it slows down in every way possible. File copying is very slow (single large file: 10-15 MByte/s on the same partition - it usually is around 60 MByte +-), the internet is getting extremely slow until a point where you cannot do anything anymore, the processing seems to slow down as well and then I have to restart.

I really want to do a clean install of Windows 8 (8.1 installed right now) without the whole Lenovo crap preinstalled, but I want to know what causes the slowdown before I reinstall.

There was one thing lately which was around the time this problem occured. Some days ago I wanted to open the laptop-lid and the whole body was pulled up and at around 25-30 degrees the body went down on the table (not soft). It was very loud, since it was on a glass table but it really wasnt too much - I just wanted to mention it.

What I tried since then: Hardware check with lenovo software. Checked all parts 3 times and everything is fine. Malwarebytes Anti Malware, Spybot Search and Destroy, virus scan - nothing big.

In the task manager, the HD load, CPU load and Memory load is low, nothing unusual. I've also uninstalled one of the Windows 8.1 updates which was taken back from Microsoft - nothing helped. Yesterday I did a Lenovo update which also flashed a new BIOS version and updated some drivers for Windows 8.1 but still the problem remains.

If someone has a clue, please help me. At this point I just want to monitor my CPU, HD, RAM, WIFI for performance and draw a graph to see what happens and when exactly. Does anyone know such a tool?

Thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here: 

How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Please preform a hard drive test using this guide here:
> 
> How to perform a Seagate's Seatools Test | Tech Support Forum


Hi,

I dont think that this problem is due to a hardware defect, but of course I try everything to find the problem.
I did all the tests using the tool in Windows (not advanced tests) and all tests passed successfully.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Let's see at the running processes going on in your PC:

How to find your system specifications | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/AACFWQ13705wxeTSFQhnmEn


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since the laptop is brand new, I would contact Lenovo support to see what they have to say about the message.

Especially since you state the laptop nearly fell apart.


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

No, I think I didnt explain it clear enough. The Laptop didnt nearly fell apart, The Laptop was on the desk, I opened the lid to start the laptop and the lid didnt open right away - the body was stuck and went down at around 25°. It was a minor accident and shouldnt have harmed the laptop.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

I would *NOT *do a downgrade on that laptop to Win8 unless you check if it's possible and supported by calling Lenovo directly. There may be driver issues with the earlier version of Windows and the hardware inside your laptop.:uhoh:

A good thing to do, would be to backup all your personal data on that laptop to external media and exercise your Warranty on the Lenovo and return the laptop to them for a free repair. This is a vital step, as if they have to reinstall Win8.1 or reset to factory settings they will wipe out any and all data on that laptop hard drive--*UNLESS* you ask them to save for you, and that is *NOT* covered by 1 yr. Factory Warranty--*it's typically a $100 charge if you know to ask for it!* It's much cheaper to buy a $50 external hard drive or flash drive and backup yourself. (thought you should know about that). :wink:

I would strongly suggest that you get the laptop running on Win8.1 without the problematic slowdown *PRIOR* to attempting to do a downgrade to Win8--even if Lenovo says it can be done on your Model. If the problem persists after the Lenovo factory repairs and ships back to you; then I would apply the Win8 upgrade at that point. :grin:

BIGBEARJEDI


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

The laptop came with Win8, not with Win8.1. The problems occurred with 8.1. I have enough external hard disk space to save my data or make a backup, but it wasn't necessary yet. However, I uninstalled another Windows Update which was known to make troubles, then Windows installed another update after that and now everything works fine again. :thumb:


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Oops! Misunderstood you...that's what happens when you post in the middle of the night. :hide:

Very glad you got it straightened out!:grin:

Best,
BBJ


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

The problem re-appeared. I have now uninstalled all possible programs and other stuff, also I uninstalled the latest windows updates, did a Hijackthis scan - nothing conspicuous.

I'm copying all my data to external hard disks and then I will do a complete reinstall with another Windows 8 license I have, instead of the Lenovo-full-of-crap-installation.


----------



## BIGBEARJEDI (Aug 8, 2012)

Sorry to hear about that! :frown: Please run the hard drive diagnostic recommended by MasterChief in his Post #2 of this thread. Since you have a Western Digital WDC WD10JPVX-08JC3T5 hard drive (per your SPECCY report), Seatools which MasterChief recommended probably won't test your WD drive. 

Please go to www.wd.com and download free DLG (Data Life Guard) drive diagnostic and run that. Run *BOTH* short AND long tests. If DLG returns any erros on either test, *your drive has failed and must be replaced*.:facepalm: This can be done by you, or by Lenovo under your Warranty as was already mentioned. *SPECCY* shows that your hard drive is in good shape; no overtemping or drops indicated. However, it's ALWAYS best to run the *MANUFACTURER'S HARD DRIVE DIAGNOSTIC PROGRAM* to be sure as MasterChief indicated!!:wink:

I don't see anything untoward with your system; it appears to be running pretty well for an Intel i5 Haswell Dual CPU as far as your hardware goes.:wink: 

One thing I did notice is that you are running Windows Defender enabled mode, which you should *NOT* since you are already running Norton Internet Security. Running 2 primary Anti-Virus programs can cause system instability. If the Norton came pre-loaded with the crapware you mentioned, and you didn't renew the Norton with a Credit Card after the 30 or 60 day trial version ran out, it's best to *REMOVE* the Norton entirely from Control Panel-->Uninstall Programs if it's not being used; it *will conflict with your Windows Defender.* I must also tell you that it is a risky move to rely only on the built in Windows Defender. I get computers heavily infected with viruses from Owners who only rely on Defender. IMO it is not a sufficient protection. If you _*ARE*_ running the Norton; *DISABLE the Defender* as I explained above. Or if not and Norton is expired, you should *REPLACE *the Norton with a similar product such as Avast Internet Security or McAfee Internet Security instead and *DISABLE* Defender. 

So, your homework is to:
*1)* Test that WD hard drive with DLG and report back. 
*2)* Check your A-V protection and run *ONLY* 1 A-V program at a time. If you have already decided to reinstall your Win8 before reading this; you will still need to follow my recommendation as per above.:smile:

Lastly, if you reinstall with another Win8 License you have, make sure that's it's legit Microsoft Media. If it's boxed retail Win8 you most likely will have to go to the Lenovo support site and download all the drivers for your model laptop. Start with the BIOS update 1st; then the Chipset, and then all others. ****Warning!! Stop! If you've never Flashed your BIOS, DON'T!!**** Take it back to Lenovo and have them do it or pay your local Computer Pro to do it. It's a High Risk operation, and 9/10 beginners do it wrong and many brick their Motherboards on 1st attemp!!! :facepalm::nonono::nono:

You should allow 2-3 days or more for a manual Win8 reinstall from retail box Media. It takes several hours to download the drivers and several more to install them in proper sequence. :wink:

Report back your results and we can advise you further.:grin:

best of luck!opcorn:
<<<BBJ>>>


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 26, 2014)

Hello Big Bear,

first of all: thank you for your interest in my problem. I did not reinstall Windows yet, because I have to save around 600 GByte of data onto my external hard drives, which took some time, since my externals were almost full.

I did the test with DLG and both, the short and the extended test completed successfully. About the Windows defender and Norton. I didnt have good experience with norton in the past and also this software came pre-installed as a time limited version which I uninstalled a few days after I got the PC. I've seen, that Windows defender is a good protection software so I decided to go solo with it. Maybe I will try another Software after the reinstall, but I'm pretty sure it didnt cause any problems.

However, the reason why I wanted to install a clean Windows with another license is the fact, that so many drivers with additional software were installed with the Lenovo-Windows, so that I think there may be conflicts. When I look into the "installed programs" list, one of the things that look conspicious is:

Dolby Advanced Audio v2
Conexant HD Audio
Windows driver package - Lenovo
Windows driver package - Intel Corporation

There are 7 other Intel entries such as

Intel Collaborative Processor Performance Control
Intel PROSet/Wireless Bluetooth
Intel Smart Connect
Intel WiDi
Intel Graphics Driver
Intel Management Engine-Components
Intel PROSet/Wireless Software

What I think is, that maybe the Windows driver package came with an update and conflicts with pre-installed drivers. I also dont like drivers or software with names like "Management Engine-Components". I dont know what it does and the name also doesnt say anything clear about it. The 2 Audio entries may be software and driver software, but I never installed them and therefore I feel that I have to trust the Lenovo driver update service program. I hope you understand what I mean, english is not my native language.

What I try next is to recover Windows (factory reset) from Lenovo and use system restore points.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Lenovo laptops come with a Conextant audio driver for the sound device for normal sound and a Dolby Advanced Audio as well. 
Being this is an Intel board, it comes with it's own drivers, and Lenovo has specific drivers as well and they both play along nicely and are both needed. To check and compare what drivers are available for you model, go to the Lenovo drivers page for your model, Select your OS version (eg) 8.1 32bit (x86) or 64bit: Laptops and netbooks :: ThinkPad Edge laptops :: ThinkPad Edge E540 - Lenovo Support (GB)


----------

